# Problème avec Mail OS X : message envoyés sont doublés



## juliog (9 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec le service de messagerie mail d'apple sur mon MBP.
Lorsque j'envoi des mails, ils s'affichent 2 fois dans les messages envoyés de l'application et je me retrouve donc avec tout mes mails envoyés en double.
Je tiens à préciser que le problème vient de l'application mail de mon MBP car si j'envoi des mails depuis le site de messagerie hotmail, tout se passe normalement, je n'ai pas de doublons de mails.
Par contre lorsque j'utilise l'application mail, je retrouve également mon mail en double sur le site de messagerie hotmail.
Mon compte hotmail est en IMAP.
J'ai essayé de regarder sur plusieurs forums mais le sujet n'a été abordé que peu de fois et est resté sans solution.
Donc si quelqu'un à une solution pour éviter cela, ou une manip à faire, je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## dragao13 (19 Janvier 2017)

Yo ...

Je déterre le sujet ...
Pareil que mister au-dessus, je ne m'en suis jamais occupé mais les mails envoyés avec Mail de mon compte hotmail apparaissent en doublons ...

Donc tas de feignasses (ça va, c'est mérité, personne n'a répondu à ce pauvre juliog) si vous avez une solution, vous aurez ma reconnaissance éternelle !!!


----------



## Doc_Seb (7 Février 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Même problème pour moi avec une adresse live.fr.

Toutes les versions iOS et MacOS sont à jour. 

Le problème concerne uniquement l'application Mail pour OSX. Pas de problème via le site web outlook.live.com ou via l'application Mail sur iPhone.

Je suis preneur si quelqu'un trouve la solution à ce problème.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## dragao13 (7 Février 2017)

Mail a manifestement besoin de ristournes ....


----------



## dragao13 (8 Février 2017)

De rustines (Correcteur de merde !!! [emoji35])

J'ai passé du temps à chercher et pas de solutions apparement !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Février 2017)

Salut

Dans ce post : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5411461?start=15&tstart=0
Il est indiqué que de mettre le serveur SMTP hotmail à NONE résoudrait le pb. A tester.


----------



## dragao13 (8 Février 2017)

Pas bon ... ça n'envoie plus rien ! 
Faut s'y faire ... compte Hotmail + Mail ... pas bon !


----------



## Doc_Seb (15 Février 2017)

Effectivement... Le problème actuel reste sans solution...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2017)

…passer sur Gmail


----------

